# Specialized P20 erfahrung und tipps



## flecky (10. Januar 2012)

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich habe schon oft bei euch nachgelesen und hilfe gefunden, nun habe ich nichts im netz gefunden und unter eurer suchfunktion kam auch nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis.
Nun wollte ich euch um hilfe ersuchen und habe mich angemeldet. Wenn es bereits einen thread dazu gibt den ich nicht gefunden habe, verzeiht mir und es tut mir leid euch gestört zu haben.

Jedenfalls, wollte ich mir das Specialized P20 oder das Verde Eon besorgen. Beide von 2011. Habe Angebote für jeweils ein bike, 200, allerdings gebraucht aber in gut-sehr guten zustand.

Nun wollte ich fragen was ihr von dem P20 haltet?? Da ich bereits ein P1 fahre und damit zufrieden bin wollte ich wissen was besser wäre, Eon oder P20?

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Flecky


----------



## Deleted175796 (12. Januar 2012)

das eon ist von VORNE BIS HINTEN absoluter KERNSCHROTT.
komplett hiten, single wall und lb laufräder und sonst ist das echt mal garnichts.

specialized wusste bis vor kurzem auch nicht, wie man ein vernünftiges bmx baut.
mit dem p20 gehts aber.
das rad hat ne gute ausstattung, hochwertige stahllegierungen (full cromo, rahmen sogar reynolds..), sb gelagert rundherum, doublewall felgen, 8,25x29" lenker (recht gutes maß, kannst ja etwas kürzen, falls er zu breit ist, aber als mtb-ler solls wohl passen)..
das rad hat auch ne sehr klassische geometrie, womit so ziemlich jeder zurecht kommt.. ist halt die "standard komplettradgeo".
nur die sattelkombo find ich persönlich schrecklich, aber daran solls nicht scheitern.
wenn du das rad ehrlich für 200 euro bekommst, falls ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann nimm es, falls es nicht komplett gerockt ist, das wäre ein super angebot!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flecky (12. Januar 2012)

ok, vielen dank!
komplett schrott ist es nicht, es hat n leichten kratzer am oberrohr und an der gabel.
Haha, ja der sattel und die pedale sind wirklich schrecklich.
achso ja, des hintere radlager wurde gewechselt, muss mir wenn ichs hole mal draufschaun wies gemacht ist. Hoffe mal das es des lager nicht zerbröselt hat sondern das er nur ein besseres lager haben wollte. :/

vielen dank für deine antwort!


----------



## Deleted175796 (12. Januar 2012)

dass mal ein SB-lager in der nabe verreckt, kommt nunmal vor..
die lager kosten ja nicht die welt und ein und auspressen kriegt man mit etwas geschick schon hin. sb-gelagerte naben sind ja ziemlich einfach zu servicen.
fahr probe, wenns nicht ausgelutscht ist und keine risse oder monsterdellen drin sind, kannst du dir das ruhig antun 
hier und da mal ne kleine delle ist bei einem gebrauchten bmx ja eher die regel und generell macht das auch nichts, die kommen halt mit der zeit, wenn man das rad richtig bewegt...
kratzer interessieren mich beim bmx Ã¼berhaupt nicht, man kanns nicht vermeiden  ein glÃ¼ck, dass die dinger so erschwinglich sind und keine 4k-â¬ downhiller, da bin ich auch pingeliger


----------



## flecky (14. Januar 2012)

danke.
lagerpressen haben wir bei auto schon 2 mal gemacht und ein lager haben wir zerstört  sollte kein problem sein wenns put ist. Welche lager sind den gut, neben keramik-hybrid lagern . kannst du gute pedale und sättel empfehlen? pedale & pegs dachte ich vllt von animal in purple, beim sattel bin ich allerdings noch ratlos, da ich nie n sattel kaufen musste..


----------



## Deleted175796 (14. Januar 2012)

hi,
in der nabe werden 1 taiwanlager drin sein, ich würd da auch nichts wertigeres reinbauen.. einfach noch ein zwei stück auf ersatz kaufen und fertig. die halten zwar nicht ewig, aber gleich lager für stückpreise von 5 oder mehr von SKF oder so zu nehmen, finde ich (erstrecht in solchen naben) vollkommen übertrieben. da kann man das geld lieber mit freunden am see verbrennen  

animalprodukte sind genrell gut zu empfehlen. die pegs und und pedale taugen.
sättel gibt es haufenweise, einfach mal bei parano-garage.de durchschauen, was dir so gefällt, die basis von vielen pivotalsätteln ist die gleiche (brauchst aber noch eine pivotalstange, die sind fast alle baugleich).
wenn du einen schlanken und schlichten sattel haben willst, sind die haufenweise angebotenen slim-seats a la federal SL und co ein blick wert.
wenns etwas dicker sein soll, wären premium mid seat, shadow mid seat oder andere mid seats was.
kostenpunkt wären für sattel und stange ca 40, dann hast du aber was vernüftiges, leichtes und etwas, was man gut wieder los wird, falls man keinen bock mehr drauf hat


----------



## RISE (17. Januar 2012)

Spezialized baut seit Jahren im mittleren Preissektor ganz vernünftige BMX Räder.Würde ich in diesem Fall dem Verde vorziehen. Das sieht zwar schöner aus, kann aber ausstattungstechnisch überhaupt nichts.


----------



## flecky (18. Januar 2012)

Hey, das sind die bilder dazu..
was sagt ihr, wie ist der zustand?


----------



## flecky (18. Januar 2012)

http://www.imagebanana.com/view/rumyjixa/06052011028.jpg
http://www.imagebanana.com/view/hg1tut4r/06052011027.jpg
http://www.imagebanana.com/view/70shiy14/06052011024.jpg
http://www.imagebanana.com/view/5cuuyd7x/06052011023.jpg


----------



## RISE (18. Januar 2012)

Auf den ersten Blick hat es lediglich ein paar optische Mängel, die man aber sowieso in Kauf nehmen muss und die nicht weiter stören. Der Plastiksattel ist nicht so cool, aber das kann man ebenfalls verschmerzen.


----------



## flecky (19. Januar 2012)

okeee dankee!!! 
war mir nicht sicher ob die mÃ¤ngel nicht vllt zu viel sind aber jetzt bin ich mir sicher und hole es am wochenende  
wenn es neu mehr als 500â¬ kostet, kann man 300â¬ fÃ¼r die mÃ¤ngel gut in kauf nehmen 

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

